# New biometric rules for Canadian visa applicants



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Canada is to start requiring citizens of certain countries to provide immigration officials with biometric details when applying for visas. The nationals of 29 countries and one territory will soon need to provide their biometrics to visit, study or work, under regulations announced by Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism Minister Jason Kenney. ‘Biometrics has proven to [...]

Click to read the full news article: New biometric rules for Canadian visa applicants...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

